# Quick & easyshaper tool holder



## RafaelMarujo (Jan 25, 2021)

Hey just wanted to show you guys a quick and easy tool holder i made when i recently bought my shaper, thats been working wonderfully to re-use broken end mills and hss drill bits. 
Basically i just notched a screw, and it tightens itself and the bit. 
Ps: im pretty sure i wasn't the first to make one, and i know its not perfect but it gets the job done, and i hope you guys enjoy it, especially my fellow shaper addicts


----------



## benmychree (Jan 25, 2021)

It would likely work even better if you turned it around, it would tend to negate chatter, the commercially available ones can be used that way, and I use mine on my 24" G&E that way.


----------



## RafaelMarujo (Jan 25, 2021)

benmychree said:


> It would likely work even better if you turned it around, it would tend to negate chatter, the commercially available ones can be used that way, and I use mine on my 24" G&E that way.


Oh that's smart! This was just what ocurred to me at the time, but thank you for letting me know!


----------



## brino (Jan 25, 2021)

RafaelMarujo said:


> Hey just wanted to show you guys a quick and easy tool holder i made when i recently bought my shaper, thats been working wonderfully to re-use broken end mills and hss drill bits.
> Basically i just notched a screw, and it tightens itself and the bit.
> Ps: im pretty sure i wasn't the first to make one, and i know its not perfect but it gets the job done, and i hope you guys enjoy it, especially my fellow shaper addicts



Looks great!
Simple and effective.

-brino


----------



## RafaelMarujo (Jan 25, 2021)

brino said:


> Looks great!
> Simple and effective.
> 
> -brino


Thank you!


----------

